# Jack Links sweet & hot beef jerky



## PaxRomana (Nov 2, 2014)

*Jack Links sweet & hot beef jerky + costco pork jerky*

Ladies & gents,..

I love JL sweet n hot jerky,.its my fav cause it's not dry/hard and it's just really quality jerky. The spicy level is nice, just right. 

Does anyone know of another jerky similar to this. There are others but most of them have the chiles or seeds stuck to the meat so I always choke or gag on them. If this has happened to you it's not very pleasant as the back of your throat is now on fire n your eyes tearing. No fun at all. 

Btw costco has this new pork jerky that is insanely addictive too I had to freeze it or I would it all. 1st time I've tried jerky other than beef. It's got a great rub n the meat is also good quality like a JL.


----------

